# 'Think of a world without any… diabetes specialist nurses'



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2014)

There is compelling evidence that diabetes specialist nurses help to improve clinical outcomes in people with diabetes.

These nurses help patients achieve better glycaemic control, which delays progression to long-term complications and reduces short-term complications such as hypoglycaemia and hyperglycaemia leading to diabetic ketoacidosis or hyperosmolar hyperglycaemic state. They are also adept at reducing both admissions and length of stay when patients with diabetes are admitted to hospital - a major priority for commissioners - and achieve high patient satisfaction rates.

The DSN role has many facets. Its focus is on people with complex diabetes care needs, encompassing children and young people, pregnant women, patients using insulin pumps, those with multiple morbidities (such as severe chronic kidney disease, cardiovascular disease and foot disease) and inpatients. DSNs help people with diabetes to self-manage their condition and many provide one-to-one and group education to teach people the skills they need to do this.

http://www.nursingtimes.net/home/cl...ny-diabetes-specialist-nurses/5068485.article

(free registration required)

I cannot praise the DSNs I have been fortunate enough to encounter enough


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2014)

I have 2 excellent Dsn nurses who are great people.  They are the ones who listen to your problems


----------



## delb t (Mar 2, 2014)

Mmm... some OK some not -think they need to have a certain way with teenagers- not condescending in any way- also being aware of the way they word things in the early days-One transition DSN said that we had to get used to night-time hypos!I had a serious meltdown! [did mention it at a later appt though]


----------



## rainey280663 (Mar 2, 2014)

i live in that world without any info on diabetes and no help except whats on here which i find confusing adn keeps contradicting itself and am well lots confused and to be honest totally pooped at the moment


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

rainey280663 said:


> i live in that world without any info on diabetes and no help except whats on here which i find confusing adn keeps contradicting itself and am well lots confused and to be honest totally pooped at the moment



what's confusing and what's contradictory?


----------



## Carmina (Mar 3, 2014)

The one who left my practice shortly after my diagnosis was enthusiastic and seemed to care about her patients. Her replacement is dire. 

I'm not sure what has qualified her to take the role on but she told me that Mullerlight yoghurts are a completely natural food. I Know several diabetics in the area who all find her advice to consist entirely of 'don't worry about that; we can increase your medication after your next review if it's still a problem'. 

She described me, unprofessionally, to one of her colleagues as 'deluded' for low-carbing because I don't seem to understand that as soon as I start eating a 'normal diet' again, I'll have to rely on medication.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine veers from being really helpful to a complete b***h! (in my humble opinion). Sympathy / Empathy are not words she understands.


----------



## Riri (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine is excellent when I need her. The only thing I would stay is I can see how thinly she is stretched with all the diabetic patients she has and I do think that time is her biggest constraint/enemy. When I learnt that they had changed the processes in the hospital and now she has to get involved in raising purchase orders/GRNs for every bit of pump consumable and the paperwork and time that takes I was gobsmaked. She also has been told that training/lecturing has to be a big part of her work now too. She tells me she enjoys this part, and I can see how important it is, but she admits that the time looking after real patients is being severely affected.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2014)

I met the practice dn once and that was enough 
Tick box exercise ...... how much insulin do you use in a day.... Depends as use a pump and carb count......... so how much do you use each day.
This went on for about 5 mins before I walked out.
I stopped at the desk and asked the receptionist if the nurse was thick or just plain stupid. 
My GP is a super star though, if he doesn't know he says so and also finds the answer by doing his own research or asking one of his colleagues.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 4, 2014)

I like your attitude Sue!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine is impossible to get hold of, I have her email and mobile but if I leave a message, there's an excellent chance I won't get an answer. I've taken to leaving my messages with the receptionist at the clinic, they're all scared to death of her so I can be sure to get an answer that way. Having said that, if I do get a call back, she's not afraid to say "I don't know, but I'll find out" when necessary.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2014)

Where talking about Specialist nurses not your practice nurse.  Two types ?  Does your Hosp not have them ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Where talking about Specialist nurses not your practice nurse.  Two types ?  Does your Hosp not have them ?



What hospital?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you not go to hosp for care because practice team have not got a clue


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Do you not go to hosp for care because practice team have not got a clue



Nope, my GP is fab and is named as my clinician for pump funding. I have no dsn or consultant. 
I'm classed as non compliant as I use the insulin of my choice. (animal insulin) Most HCP know nothing about animal insulin and sadly have no intention of finding out.
 So basically no one wants to know except my GP 
As I said I'm classed as totally non compliant, even though I have no diabetes complications after 49 years on insulin and an HbA1c of 6.5 which I have maintained for the last 7 years.
So my attitude is sod the lot of them.


----------

